# Mirena coil following 5 babies.. Do read on...



## MumOfPlenty

Hi all, it's been ages since I've posted on here, what with having my last baby and the other 4 to look after, and starting college and getting married.. and oh, it's just been so busy! 

Anyway, to get to the point - I didn't know where to put this on the forum! 

My baby girl is nearly 10 months. I had the mirena coil fitted in January. I've experienced all the usual crap that goes with it, the sickness, the cramping, the unusual bleeding, the no bleeding at all, bigger boobs, smaller boobs, everything! 

However, lately.. I've been getting what feel like baby movements 'down there'.. It's not gas, I'm _pretty_ sure it's not gas, cos it seems to be fairly regular.. And irregular too, if that makes sense? It's waaaay down low, and right at the front.. If I lay on my side and pull my legs up into the foetal position it feels like there's a ball in my tummy.. The movement feels like rolls and kicks.. But I can't feel anything from the outside, tis all inside. My waist has got a wee bit thicker, but to be honest, that could just be down to too much chinese food! :lol: My boobs are bigger, but they tend to go up and down depending on where in my cycle the mirena has me at times. A few weeks back (prolly more like a couple of months now) I had a funny discharge which I have only ever experienced when I've fallen pregnant with my other children (right at the beginning). _And_ a urine infection :wacko:

I did 2 pregnancy tests yesterday and they were both negative. But from what I've read this could be due to the hormones in the mirena. I have no idea what's going on! :shrug:

So.. My question is this.. Have you ever fallen pregnant on the mirena coil? Do you know someone that has? And what happened? 

Oh, and I've got the docs on Monday morning, I'm hoping he can do some sort of test to tell for sure.. :wacko:

Am gonna feel soooo stupid if it's just gas :lol:


----------



## FeistyMom

I have definitely heard that a very very small number of women can fall pregnant w/ the mirena coil, but that it is exceedingly rare. Definitely worth a check to the doc! Good luck!


----------



## SuperKat

I don't know anything about the coil...but i do know a girl that has 4 kids, all of which were conceived while she was on birth control. She was very very careful with her birth control after her first pregnancy- but for some reason, it just didn't prevent her pregnancies...and she also had negative tests with all of them. In fact, with her second child, she started to have what she believed to be pregnancy symptoms (feeling movements, uterus feeling bigger, etc), she went to the ER a couple of times for cramping and they kept telling her she was not pregnant...then one day she started hemorrhaging and went in to the ER again and they didn't take it seriously- until her doctor showed up (whom knew her history with her daughter) and ordered an u/s...she ended up delivering her son that day at 24 weeks (he is now a happy and healthy 9 year old boy). 

Anyway, I am glad you are going to the doctors on Monday!!! I guess my point above is that if they give you a pg test and it is still negative, I wonder if you can demand an u/s?


----------



## MumOfPlenty

SuperKat said:


> Anyway, I am glad you are going to the doctors on Monday!!! I guess my point above is that if they give you a pg test and it is still negative, I wonder if you can demand an u/s?

I dunno if the docs will agree to an ultrasound.. Although I was thinking palpating my tummy should work, as should a doppler listening device thingy? (Presumably, anyway)

Tbh, I'm dreading going.. The doc I'm going to see is an expert in the field of mirena.. He runs clinics and stuff for it a few times a year and is the preferred doctor for it in this area, from what he's told me.. So presumably he will know the likelihoods etc.. My problem with all that though, is that with all his experience, he will tell me that he's never seen it and therefore dismiss me without a second glance :wacko: 

Fingers crossed mister doctor actually listens and it turns out that I am, after all this.. If not, I would feel like a complete nutjob.. What if it's a phantom pregnancy?! Or just wind?! :lol:

I think I'm old enough and hopefully, experienced enough, to tell the difference, but after the pg tests came back negative, my husband (who thought it was a waste of time doing tests in the first place) has decided that I'm just being daft and essentially imagining it all.. So am on my own with this one.. Bit of a lack of support there, cos he thinks I'm being silly. Will just have to wait and see how it pans out I guess.. :(


----------



## Narla83

My mum fell with me when she had the coil fitted so it can happen hun!!

Hope you get the answer you want!!:hugs:


----------



## mumm 5

i had the mirena coil fitted after my 4th lil girl and there was a few times i thought i was pregnant i also had alot of side effects which you have said about i had it removed 5 mths ago and im now 14 weeks pregnant with my fifth xxxxx


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Well I saw the doctor this morning.. He felt my tummy, then told me we need to do another test asap.. So it's winging it's way to the microbiology dept at the local hospital as we speak.. And then I need to call the docs tomorrow lunchtime for the results. 

He said that since the threads for the coil are still in place, if I were to be, then the procedure would be to have a scan.. If everything was ok then the coil would probably be left in...

That's IF... I did ask if it's happened before, you know, women getting pregnant with a coil still in place, and he said it's not uncommon! Then proceeded to tell me a story of a baby being born with one in it's hand wacko:

What was nice was that he didn't dismiss it.. He felt my tummy, he asked about any discharge etc, what things are like down there.. Last period etc.. But was quite concerned about the test and getting it done asap.. 

The next step, even if it's not a baby in there, is to get a scan to see what's going on inside, regardless.. Because he is concerned that a test may come back negative, even if, and he doesn't want to give me medication if there's the slightest chance of something being in there. 

So - results tomorrow, hopefully! Then we might know where we are.. 
If not, the possibility is that it's some sort of infection (although I show no signs of it) due to the threads.. Because apparently it's an issue with these coils that if the threads are down on the outside, that an infection could occur and travel up into the womb. :wacko:

Crazy stuff!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Well i was considering getting the coil fitted after this baby, but now im not so sure >.<
I hope everything turn's out well with your results :flower:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Well, the doctors urine test came back negative too. So I don't know WTF is going on... :shrug:


----------



## Narla83

How confusing for you hun are they gonna send you for a scan just to make sure?:hugs:


----------



## 2RockinBoys

What's the plan for you now then?? I thought they would've done a blood test seeing as your pee test's at home surely are no different from what the dr's would do anyway?? :flower:


----------



## cliqmo

How odd, keep us updated :flower:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Oh my, it's been forever since I popped in here! :blush:

Update on the coil - I got it removed.. There was no sign of infection or owt but the upshot of it all is that basically I wasn't compatible at all. 

I did some digging around online (funnily enough, there's not a lot of info on the mirena) and looked into how the coil works. Apparently it doesn't stop you from conceiving. It just makes sure your body doesn't allow anything to implant. So essentially, you can start to grow an embryo but because there's no way of it implanting, your body gets rid. After all the fuss with the docs I definitely passed something similar to when I'd had my miscarriage many years ago.. It was really quite unsettling too! I don't know how much stock to put into the things that I read - many similar experiences and the proper info from the company that produces it basically says it doesn't allow implantation, but from the experiences I had with it I'd say it was pretty spot on. Scary stuff!

I got it taken out and my periods etc have never been the same since. It's been a bloody awful journey, and not one I'd ever consider again. I've since had to go to the docs for blood tests because I was showing signs of premature menopause.. But everything came back clear - except for a total lack of folic acid (weird :wacko: ) But everything else was fine. So on that front, I blame the coil! 

I certainly wouldn't recommend to anyone to get it. I've heard all the wonderful things about it from others that have had it, but given my experiences, I'd never ever do it again. Good god no! :wacko:


----------



## lj2245

Hi...thought I would throw in that I fell pregnant with a Mirena Coil in and the pregnancy ended in a MMC at 8 weeks, discovered at 12 weeks. The Mirena does differ from a copper coil in that it DOES release a hormone to prevent you from becoming pregnant but also acts as a barrier to prevent a pregnancy from implanting if that should fail. Supposedly. I guess there are always the odd one or 2 who fall through the 'double net' and I was one of them! 

I would get one again. Purely for the lack of periods. Since the MMC, until we decided to TTC again, I had one in and always doubled up with condoms. There are women who hormonal contraceptives don't work on and I may be one of them. I also suffered an ectopic pregnancy while using the pill religiously. In that instance, the only effective method of contraceptive are barrier methods or sterilisation.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I got my nexplanon removed last may to TTC but for a couple of months before I had it removed I experienced this too! I was under the impression I was already pregnant! No idea what or why it happened, and I know it wasn't gas! It stopped after I had it removed, although I was positive it felt like a baby kicking and moving around! xx


----------



## BethanyRose28

I had the mirena coil fitted after the birth of my first daughter, but I know I am pregnant, I am familiar with how being pregnant feels so I'm pretty convinced.My breasts have been tender and sore for about 4 months now, which I put down to side effects of the IUD, but last week I noticed a wet patch on my pyjamas when I woke up, so I pressed my breast gently to find Ive started lactating! I've been obscenely tired for a few months, needing to nap daily which is unusual for me, have felt queasy and achy, and had an unusually long laying child about the and a half months ago. I've noticed my body shape changing, and although I'm a slightly bigger girl I'm very aware of the shape of my stomach muscles changing into a very definite bump. In the last few weeks I've been feeling movements identical to when my first little one would roll around, and today i felt very*definite kicks. My mum put her hands on my stomach and physically felt the movements herself so she knows somethings happening. I changed my diet for the better a few months ago and started losing weight quite nicely, but in the last two months its been sneaking back on even though I'm following a healthy eating plan to the letter, to the pointwhere I've put on over a stone. I've been moody, peeing a lot more, everything that i was when I was pregnant the first time.I was taken to hospital this week because I was having contractions, which its what happened for months into my first pregnancy, and they told me to expect the same in any other pregnancy, so all signs point to me being pregnant, plus i FEEL pregnant. Its a very definitive feeling.Heres the problem - home tests all negative. Doctors urine and blood tests? Negative. But something is happening to my body and its one of two things: phantom pregnancy or real one. most of the symptoms can be explained as side effects of the coil, but not*lactation, movement and a baby bump! They won't send me for a scan though because they don't believe me. Worried that if there is a baby the coil could be causing damage :( x


----------



## mnonie

I had a IUD ( think its the same one), I had a miscarriage at 20 weeks wit it :o. I hadn't been able to ever feel the strings. The problem was I had no idea I was pregnant, as I'd never been though it I just though the coil was doing funny things. I'd prob go to another doc and see as the coil does mask it.


----------



## AlyssaAngel

Narla83 said:


> My mum fell with me when she had the coil fitted so it can happen hun!!
> 
> Hope you get the answer you want!!:hugs:

Mine too :flower:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Bethany.. Sounds like you need to get a second opinion honey.. My doctor said (when I thought I was pg but wasn't) that an IUD can cause all sorts of complications in some cases.. But in others its been known for baby to come out perfectly fine, with coil tangled in babies hair or even holding it in babies hand!

I woud definitely get a second opinion.. You need summat, if movement can be felt on the outside then it's not just you is it.. Go to a different doc, or even a walk in if you have to.. keep us updated :thumbup:


----------

